# Black rats turning salt 'n pepper?



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi ya'll :3
Buster and Kotsu, my baby boys, are doing great! They are 3 months old now and growing fast. We are getting them a Critter Nation this week and I'm excited 
Anyway, I've noticed that since they've grown over the past month or so, that they have both developed lots of silver hairs in the fur. When we first got them they were really dark inky black, and very shiny.
They are still really shiny, but now they are covered in white/silver hairs! Their muzzles too are getting gray.
I just wanted to ask if other people have had this happen with their black rats? I am worried that maybe they are not eating the right things or are getting stressed? We feed them Regal Rat and a little low-fat low-protein dog food, as well as baby food, lettuce, peanuts and the occasional yogie. We are gonna switch them to Harlan Teklad soon since they HARDLY touch their regal rat.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

When you make the switch ix nay on the dog food. You don't need it with a healthy lab block and fresh food.

My dark boys started getting lighter at around that age, it's called rusting. It is usually from bad genetics just causing the fur to change when the rats are still young. it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Actually rusting is browning of the darker fur, whereas you are looking at silvering instead. The interspersing of white hairs amongst the solid colour.

My Bear (RIP) at 7-8 weeks showing off his silvering


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, that's exactly how my boys are looking! Thanks! They were rescued from a feeder bin so I have no idea about their genetics. But I am glad that it isn't an unusual problem. Thanks a lot


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I am silvering too, sounds much better than aging.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

begoodtoanimals said:


> I am silvering too, sounds much better than aging.


Lmao! I'll tell my mom that one, she might like it.
IS silvering LIKE rusting? Like the difference between someones hair turning white, or grey?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> begoodtoanimals said:
> 
> 
> > I am silvering too, sounds much better than aging.
> ...


Actually no, silvering is just a coat pattern and happens early in life, and never changes. Rusting as you said can be due to poor diet and also aging.


----------



## Sophia_Bea (Jul 2, 2020)

killybutt said:


> Hi ya'll :3
> Buster and Kotsu, my baby boys, are doing great! They are 3 months old now and growing fast. We are getting them a Critter Nation this week and I'm excited
> Anyway, I've noticed that since they've grown over the past month or so, that they have both developed lots of silver hairs in the fur. When we first got them they were really dark inky black, and very shiny.
> They are still really shiny, but now they are covered in white/silver hairs! Their muzzles too are getting gray.
> I just wanted to ask if other people have had this happen with their black rats? I am worried that maybe they are not eating the right things or are getting stressed? We feed them Regal Rat and a little low-fat low-protein dog food, as well as baby food, lettuce, peanuts and the occasional yogie. We are gonna switch them to Harlan Teklad soon since they HARDLY touch their regal rat.


They may be silvermanes


----------

